# Anyone knows the title of this music?



## Seening (May 23, 2011)

It is the background music between 7:30 to 9:00 of this movie clip:





It's when the guy walks down the steps in the pub to meet another guy.
Does anyone know the title? I've been searching sooo long for it!
Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Chris (Jun 1, 2010)

It's Bach's _Wachet Auf, Ruft Uns die Stimme_


----------

